

A crazy idea to overcome fear of heights - lkozma
http://www.lkozma.net/idea42.html

======
yan
I think there's more to fear of heights than a mechanical issue. I used to
have a fear of falling while climbing (an activity you need to get comfortable
doing over and over again if you want to climb at your performance level) and
the way I solved it is by going to a rock gym, twice a week for over a year
and taking decent falls on purpose.

I believe getting over fears through exposure can more profoundly change what
a person fears. Even if this works, what if you lose your head gear at the
pinnacle of your alpine trip?

~~~
philwelch
Likewise, beekeepers often lose their fear of bee stings just by being stung
so often. They say, "eh, that wasn't so bad".

------
davidw
My fear of heights isn't about balance, but about being in high, exposed
places.

